#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Een betrouwbare huisgenote gezocht

## Meswab

Mijn naam is souad uit Amsterdam. Ik ben opzoek naar een betrouwbare huisgenote om een appartement te delen.
Ben je een betrouwbare, nette dame en opzoek naar een kamer of woonruimte in Amsterdam-West? stuur mij een bericht dan via Marokko.nl

----------


## Lievekrullenbol

Hallo!

Ik ben opzoek naar een kamer, hoeveel is de huur? En zou je me misschien wat meer info kunnen geven. Het is wel erg dringend. Hoop snel wat van je te horen. Liefs hanae

----------


## Meswab

> Hallo!
> 
> Ik ben opzoek naar een kamer, hoeveel is de huur? En zou je me misschien wat meer info kunnen geven. Het is wel erg dringend. Hoop snel wat van je te horen. Liefs hanae



Beste Hana,

Ik ben opzoek naar een nette dame als huisgenote. Het een leuke kleine benedenwoning met een tuin in Slotermeer. Ik ga geen prijs noemen ; ik stel voor om eerst mijn woning te zien daana kunnen we een bedrag afspreken.

Ik hoor het graag van jou

grt
Souad

----------


## Meswab

Beste Hana,

Ik ben opzoek naar een nette dame als huisgenote. Het een leuke kleine benedenwoning met een tuin in Slotermeer. Ik ga geen prijs noemen ; ik stel voor om eerst mijn woning te zien daana kunnen we een bedrag afspreken.

Ik hoor het graag van jou

grt
Souad

----------

